

Uncovering the mechanism of our oldest anesthetic - user_235711
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2015/brainwave-changes-laughing-gas-0706

======
CapitalistCartr
Alcohol, used since time immemorial; Ether, since the sixteenth century;
Psychedelics such as peyote and psilocybin mushrooms, used by the Native
Americans since before Columbus?

Nope, laughing gas from the Eighteenth Century; hardly our oldest. Good
article; wrong title.

------
phkahler
While very interesting, I don't think a unique brain wave pattern is
indicative of the mechanism. I'm curious how anesthetics are dosed and why
monitoring brain activity during use is apparently a new thing - it seems like
a good idea.

